# training gone backwards???



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

I know theres alot of trainers here, bandit was doing good, now its all backwards, he stopped waiting for me to go out the door, thats turned into a real battle. I practiced it with him over and over it was fine, then my daughter took him out with him in front and poof its gone. Is he trying to be the boss again or did he just forget??:help:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

That whole theory of I need to go thru the door first so my dog knows who is boss is bogus. Total bunk. 

This is so simple. Put him in a sit. Open the door, if his butt moves, shut the door. Don't say a word, just shut the door. Put him back in a sit and repeat until he's got it.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

its a fight to get him to sit, I need to go threw the door first because i have 2 sets of 8 steps to get down and he will rip my arm off. its not a dominating tactic, he will sit and shake my hand if I have a treat, like pattern trained i guess,


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So your question of "Is he trying to be the boss again " wasn't a serious question?

Put a correction collar on him and make him sit. Reward him for sitting. If you are taking him out on a leash, keep the line fairly tight and don't let him charge down the steps. Teach him to walk down them slowly. I had to do that with Seger. He almost put me on my face.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

yes I was serious. I really want to beable to take him down the stairs and for him to walk nice. the walking hes doing ok at, that will get better. Hes to smart of a dog to let act bad, hes very mild mannered, I heard at about 8 months they get stubborn, thats what I mean about being the boss, doing things when he wants, 
I have a collar thats half cloth and have chain. I also have a prong. I havent tried correcting him with the prong collar I was using that just to slow down his pulling,


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Sounds like you have band aides for bad behavior instead of training solutions. The prong is not to slow down from pulling. It needs to be used correctly or it's not teaching anything. If after months of walking on the prong, you get dragged around when it's not on, then you are misusing the prong. 

I agree with Jax. Use the training collars to correct the bad behavior, not just mitigate it. If he breaks his sit at the door. Correct him. Don't move forward until he is sitting. If he pulls. Correct him, and stand still until the leash is loose. It may take you a while to get down the steps, but don't take a step forward if he is pulling. Only move forward if the leash is loose. If he tries to pull, correct him. Maybe even turn around back to the front door.


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

kelliewilson said:


> yes I was serious. I really want to beable to take him down the stairs and for him to walk nice. the walking hes doing ok at, that will get better. Hes to smart of a dog to let act bad, hes very mild mannered, I heard at about 8 months they get stubborn, thats what I mean about being the boss, doing things when he wants,
> I have a collar thats half cloth and have chain. I also have a prong. I havent tried correcting him with the prong collar I was using that just to slow down his pulling,


I'd say YES to your point "8 months they get stubborn." I'm seeing lots of threads of changes in behavior at 9 months, and not positive changes.
My male pup turned 9 months 4 days ago and he has gone backwards, he seems to have conveniently forgotten his name and his basic commands too. 
Also has decided that he can't hear me when I call to him...doesn't even turn his head. Now all of a sudden he wants to bark at things that are not his business.

But on walks he is brilliant!!, He remembers his commands and he knows not to look or react to other dogs/people/joggers/bike riders etc.
All due to his H Sprenger prong collar. 
His trainer recommended it when he started basic obedience at 5 months. He showed the class how it's used and the difference it can make in training. 
We are in our 2nd round of basic obedience and it's the best investment, I really like the class.

On Thursday we'll go to class and I'll tell the trainer that Finn has turned into a freakin brat and he'll tell me that he is flexing his muscles and to ramp up his training and to Be consistent.

There's a youtube video on the use of the prong collar:
Solid K9 performance and the trainer is Jeff Gelman.
Chip18 on the forum recommended it.
Ps. I feel your pain LOL. I'm a true believer that pups go through stages just like kids.
Good luck and take care.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I'd teach the dog a "wait" command for the steps, doors, going in and out of the crate, vehicle, gates, etc..

For the steps they'd learn to "wait" at the top until you get to the bottom to release them and the same for going up..


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

thanks people. Im going to look up how to use the prong collar, I have a semi choker id guess youd call it and its so so.


----------

